# 66 brake pedal return spring tab



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Does this return spring tab go between the MC rod clevis and brake pedal arm or between the clevis and clip?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

PIN & CLIP...


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

